# Skip Trowel Texture



## aaron61

The begining of doing all the ceilings in this house


----------



## johnpaint

Is this how to, or how not to? Just kidding A. Is that in big demand down there?


----------



## aaron61

Not really, someone asked, we deliver.Looks like old stucco once painted.


----------



## NEPS.US

That's version of "skip trowel" application looks a little different than what we see with plaster up here.


----------



## nEighter

something almost old worldly about working with mud. Feel almost like you back in greece and sculpting on the Parthenon..


----------



## eddie

aaron61 said:


> The begining of doing all the ceilings in this house http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFnLU18BnWA


Why would anyone want to do that to a ceiling


----------



## aaron61

Here is a pic of skip trowel texture as recommended from drywall schools


----------



## RCP

I think it is another of those regional things, we see it quite a bit.
Looks good Aaron!


----------



## aaron61

Thank you RCP...My pride was takin a hit!!!


----------



## RCP

Sometimes in a Southwest style home it is a little smoother.
More pics before paint here


----------



## CApainter

Thanks for the demonstration Aaron. I tend to like your skip trowel technique verses the old seventies style I was taught in California. We would leave a lot smaller plateaus, almost too uniformed. Some guys put a little sand in it to help skip. I prefer to texture without sand. 

I like the random style you presented. It seems to hide wall imperfections better. That's probably because of the trowel verses the broad knife, that's commonly used here. 

It must take a long time for the mud to dry with that build up! Too bad I don't get a chance to do much texturing anymore. With all the spray texture being applied these days, ST is becoming obsolete. It still is a great skill for specialty jobs, or fixing irregular walls on the fly.

Good job.


----------



## aaron61

Guys are painting it Today (24hrs)


----------



## aaron61

You know everyones technique is a little different. I always have them do a small area then ask the HO if they want it heavier or lighter because everyones taste is different.


----------



## johnpaint

RCP said:


> Sometimes in a Southwest style home it is a little smoother.
> More pics before paint here


This looks like slate. Did you mop this down with water and sponge before painting?


----------



## nEighter

aaron61 said:


> Thank you RCP...My pride was takin a hit!!!


btw what I was saying was I like it.. feels good to do it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Aaron - got any finish pics?

Next time try using DAP wallboard joint compound. It more of a feel and texture of a plaster and is much easier to use for skip trowel than regular compound.


----------



## RCP

johnpaint said:


> This looks like slate. Did you mop this down with water and sponge before painting?


No, I think they just dusted, primed and painted.


----------



## eddie

eddie said:


> Why would anyone want to do that to a ceiling


I did not mean this in a bad way but I would only use this method to hide a bad ceiling


----------



## aaron61

NEPS.US said:


> Aaron - got any finish pics?
> 
> Next time try using DAP wallboard joint compound. It more of a feel and texture of a plaster and is much easier to use for skip trowel than regular compound.


Naw just the video. Guys primed it out Today but the HO wants to paint the interior herself. She's doing colored ceilings & crown molding. Husband was painting the crown in the garage .


----------



## Workaholic

Just a regional thing. I don't see knockdown, skip trowel, or stucco.


----------



## TJ Paint

Workaholic said:


> Just a regional thing. I don't see knockdown, skip trowel, or stucco.


Youre really this bored?


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> Youre really this bored?


Yep.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

You crack me up bro .


----------



## Hines Painting

Around here we refer to that as an imperfect texture. Skip trowel will get you something more consistent than that.


----------



## aaron61

Hines Painting said:


> Around here we refer to that as an imperfect texture. Skip trowel will get you something more consistent than that.


feel free to you tube skip trowel texture. I think you will see that most are similar to what we have shown in our video


----------



## TJ Paint

Youtube is a legit reference point...


----------



## aaron61

Ummm......yes!


----------



## Paradigmzz

I dig the three to five head block stomp with knockdown... I do a butt load of texture here. Problem with skip trowel is you haave to run such thin mud. anyone out there have true old school leather rollers still?


----------



## daArch

I miss my necro-post pix


----------



## Susan

In New England, plastering is its own trade. Skip, old English..many variations.


----------



## fauxlynn

That is a skip trowel, could do them in my sleep. They should be outlawed on a ceiling.


----------



## Monstertruck

Csheils said:


> In New England, plastering is its own trade. Skip, old English..many variations.


Ayuh.:yes:


----------



## Monstertruck

fauxlynn said:


> That is a skip trowel, could do them in my sleep. They should be outlawed on a ceiling.


I thought the same thing. A ton of effort for what???


----------



## daArch

Skip Trowel?

Hell, we call it Ghetto Stucco, and there ain't no talent applying it. Got plastering talent? Prove it smooth.


----------



## Hines Painting

aaron61 said:


> feel free to you tube skip trowel texture. I think you will see that most are similar to what we have shown in our video


I wasn't trying to say you were wrong. Merely stating a geographical difference.


----------



## fauxlynn

daArch said:


> Skip Trowel?
> 
> Hell, we call it Ghetto Stucco, and there ain't no talent applying it. Got plastering talent? Prove it smooth.


My house was built in 1916 and I have had to become a damned good plasterer. LMAO Ghetto Stucco.....


----------



## mudbone

Any type of texture sucks! Ceilings or walls! Spend the majority of my time smoothing that crap out!


----------



## aaron61

We spray a ton of knock down and orange peel


----------



## mudbone

aaron61 said:


> Guys are painting it Today (24hrs)


24 hrs to paint?:blink:


----------



## mudbone

aaron61 said:


> We spray a ton of knock down and orange peel


I can see "orange"peel being a popular Florida thing!:whistling2:


----------



## Susan

Old English, skip trowel ceiling, smooth, ghetto stucco. 









































I had the pleasure of remodeling my current residence. Used a little bit of everything. Even painted embossed wallpaper, which is quite disgusting.

Skip trowel is easier than smooth, which is why it often is used. Ghetto stucco, as Bill calls it, is easier still, but there is a noticeable difference in both texture and craftsmanship.


----------

